# What is the deal with endocrinologists?



## Alyssa726 (Mar 10, 2017)

Hello Community,

So what's the deal with endocrinologists? Reading through these forums, I see a lot of people have had bad experiences: an endo who won't listen to them, and endo who won't run requested tests, and endo who doesn't know enough about thyroid disorders. My GP (who hasn't given me a diagnosis) referred me to an endo, who has TERRIBLE reviews, and hasn't returned my calls, anyway.

Why do so many people have bad experiences? Why are they so (seemingly) under-informed? If an endo can't (or won't) help me, then what.

Interested to hear about your experiences and opinions


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

My opinion - endo's treat diabetes primarily. There must be an awful small chapter in the medical school because close to ALL of them tend to treat based on TSH which is actually more of a diagnostic screen that it is a test of the thyroid hormones in the system.

I have good opinions of my first and longest endo, unfortunately she retired to be a stay at home mom after my surgery. She did actually listed to my concern.s and requests for specific lab work and also did not rush me into a "permanent" solution for my Graves disease. Post surgery I saw 2 more and eventually gave up and started going to GP's , 2 to be specific before finding my current OD who again, runs the tests I request and doses by FT-3 and FT-4, ignoring my non existent TSH


----------



## Alyssa726 (Mar 10, 2017)

Good info, thank you!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Agreed. My first endo was pretty good, she was just not totally up to date on Frees (but she listened to me and included my symptoms in her dosing). My second endo was totally focused on diabetes (half of the waiting room at my first appointment was talking about their blood sugar levels, that should have tipped me off!).

My current doc is an integrative physician and used to be a gyno, so she knows hormones in and out.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> My second endo was totally focused on diabetes (half of the waiting room at my first appointment was talking about their blood sugar levels, that should have tipped me off!).


LOL

My doc's office was filled with diabetics as well. I think they all are. Diabetic patients have a more clear treatment path in my opinion. Diet or medication. Thyroid has more to deal with then toss in a hyper patient and they are paralyzed.


----------

